# New To The Outback And Forum,



## outback23rs (Nov 29, 2005)

Hello from hot, humid, sticky, Florida! action

Well, I just passed my one month anniversary on the Outbackers.com forum and I must say that of all the camping, Keystone and the like Iâ€™ve seen, this is by far the best forum out there. Iâ€™ve yet to see any bickering, arguing, or complaining, which is very nice. The members here seem to be a real family. Outback people are the best.

My wife and I purchased our Outback 23rs in July of 2005 (birthday present for me, isnâ€™t she the best?!!!) She had a choice of a new car or a new camperâ€¦ Bought it from TriAm RV in Ocala, Florida. Nice place to deal with. We where looking at a 21rs, but the next time we went there shopping, they had just received a new shipment of TTs. Ours had a build date that was 7 days prior to our purchase date.

Iâ€™ve been camping most of my life. Started when I was too young to remember the fun. We (parents and us children) would travel from home in Florida to New Mexico and surrounding areas every summer. We started with an old 1960 some International Travel All, then moved up to a pop-up, then it the mid 1970s Dad built a slide in camper for the Datsun pick-up. (sure made the Datsun look small). Then in 1984 we got a full size truck and a 21 foot TT made by Skamper. (over weight piece of junk with 12 inch tires). That was traded for a 23 foot fifth wheel.

I kind of feel sorry for people who donâ€™t get (or donâ€™t take) the opportunity to go camping. I think that for every place in the world (except the North and South Poles), there is some place like it here in the USA.

The best part about the forum so far is the mods sections. I love that part. 
So far, I have done a bunch of shelf mods all over the camper, 
Put the pipe insulation on the front bunk for the sore head. 
2 gallon pressure tank for water system.
I am making a sub-floor for the front cross through storage bin, so that I donâ€™t damage the door frame when pulling out stuff any more. 
Numerous mods (bumpers on doors, etc.) around the camper for protecting the walls, finish, etc.
Max Air covers.
Installed spring hinges as stops for the sliding pantry shelves. 
Various other improvements, too many to list.

Want to do:
PVC pipe to carry sewage hose.
Another one to carry slide out supports.
Install hitch haul to frame of TT to carry small generator.
Dual batteries for dry camping.

I donâ€™t think we will be able to go to the Southeastern Rally but who knows, it may be a surprise.

I guess Iâ€™ve gone on long enough! 
I do have one question though. What does DW and DH actually stand for?

Iâ€™ve uploaded some pictures of camping in the members gallery. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...album&album=183

Thanks Vern38 for such a great site and thanks to everyone on the forum for making it the best.









Billy and Christy, a/k/a Outback23rs


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Billy,

Glad to hear you are enjoying your new Outback.
And it sounds like you have your work cut out for you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Bill 
Glad you are enjoying the site
They sound like some great mods








We all love the mods
Well to answer your question
DW = Darling Wife DH = Darling Husband
Dear " " "
Dumb " " "
You get the point
It all depends on the mood of the poster to how they use it.

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

outback23rs said:


> Well, I just passed my one month anniversary on the Outbackers.com forum and I must say that of all the camping, Keystone and the like Iâ€™ve seen, this is by far the best forum out there.Â Iâ€™ve yet to see any bickering, arguing, or complaining, which is very nice. The members here seem to be a real family.Â Outback people are the best.Â
> 
> Billy and Christy, a/k/a Outback23rs
> [snapback]69720[/snapback]​


Billy and Christy, I agree 100%. I've found the people in this forum to be the kindest and most courteous people on the Internet. A great bunch of people I am proud to now be a part of. This site was as great a find as the Outback itself. Love em both.

Enjoy the Outback and Happy Modding. All the best in the New Year.

Scott

P.S. I love that cat.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Billy and Christy, Welcome to the Outbackers.com family! action

Thanks for the great pictures. Come back often, as you'll find you can get and give help here to fellow Outbackers.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Welcome Billy and Christy,

Now that you have made all your mods, it's time to get you fishing.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Great to have you on board. Camping is the greatest past time, especially for kids.

I noticed you said using a pipe for sewer hose, I found the starter kit bucket holds a 20' hose and all the fittings and seals perfect. no leaks and no smell.

I use a little pine sol to freshen the pipe before storage and it is fresh when opened.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Agree on this site. I haven't bought my tt yet but the quality of this site and posts is being factored into my decision. Any site with a poll on beer can't be bad.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Billy and Christy this is a great site, isn't it. Everything you always wanted to know about Outbacks but was afraid to ask. This site will tell you everything you need to know. Welcome abroad and happy camping.

"Let's Go Camping"

Leon


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Billy and Christy nice to hear from you. Hope you have a great time in your Outback and that you visit us here often. Great pictures! sunny

Dallas


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

billy

welcome to you and christy action 
glad you are enjoying your outback and thanks for sharing your pictures with us.

darrel


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

outback23rs said:


> The best part about the forum so far is the mods sections.
> 
> I donâ€™t think we will be able to go to the Southeastern Rally but who knows, it may be a surprise.
> 
> ...


Billy & Christy,

Welcome to our site and Congratulatioins on your new Outback! sunny Looks like you are well underway in the mod phases.







We would sure love to have yall at the Southeastern Summer Rally at Topsail Hill in Destin in June.







Wouldn't be a bad pull for you. You would need to make reservations as early as possible. Try and make plans to join us there! Post often, and Happy Camping.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad to have you here...

Your list of mods is impressive. Keep up the good work.

Maybe you shoudl print this out on place on the side of your Outback so your neighbors will know what's going on...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Bill and Christy,

Congrats on your Outback purchase. Enjoy your TT and Outbackers.com.

Welcome!

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action 
Congrats on your Outback









I am glad you are enjoying yuor trailer and this forum. Great Pics by the way. Do you have any of your mods?

Thor


----------

